
[poll] do you use Firefox mobile? - gcb0
Every time firefox mobile is mentioned, everyone claims nobody used it. Do you?
======
grzm
Was this created using the /newpoll page?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

If not, I recommend resubmitting.

------
herickson123
no, use Chrome because in the past it didn't sync well with it's browser in a
desktop/laptop, don't know if it's a working thing today or not

------
richardboegli
Forgot to add choices?

I use Pale Moon for android

------
murrayb
Exclusively

------
Davidbrcz
I use it

------
pigeons
mainly

------
gcb0
no

------
gcb0
yes

